# Intorlance



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi all in december my family paid for a priavte intorlance test to see if i have a intorlance to anything , as it chould be setting of my ibs . well i found out i was intorlant to ,milk so is top it and felt better straight away but after a week i was back the way i was before but aparently it takes awhile to work , but i thought i just let you know that if you are intorlant to anything it can set off your ibs so you could always find out if you are. www. yorktest.com


----------

